# Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!



## Petra_Froehlich (15. November 2007)

*Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Die Kollegen unseres Schwestermagazins PC Games Hardware unterstützen bekanntlich seit Monaten das Folding@Home-Projekt und gehören zu den eifrigsten Bereitstellern von ungenutzter Rechenzeit (fragen Sie uns nicht, warum da soviel Rechenzeit ungenutzt bleibt…). Unmerklich im Hintergrund berechnet das Programm mögliche Proteinvarianten, die zu Krankheiten wie Alzheimer oder der Creutzfeldt-Jakob-Krankheit führen können. Sie helfen also mit, diese Ursachen genauer zu erforschen, denn dafür braucht es vor allem eines: Rechnerkapazität. PC Games hat ein Team gegründet – wenn Sie mitmachen wollen, dann laden Sie sich doch einfach die entsprechende Software von der Website herunter. Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen über das Projekt.

 Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
 http://folding.stanford.edu/German/Main

 Die deutschsprachige Software gibt es hier:
 http://folding.stanford.edu/German/Download

 Nach erfolgreicher Installation tragen Sie in den Einstellungen (Rechtsklick auf das Folding@home-Symbol in der Taskleiste, anschließend„Configure“) folgende Team-Nummer ein: 93616. Und schon sind Sie im PC-Games-Team dabei – herzlichen Dank im Voraus!!!!


----------



## C-rec (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Und schwupp wird die Software runtergeladen...welche Software muss ich'n noch runterladen, um meine 8800 GTX dafür zu benutzen?


----------



## noxious (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				C-rec am 15.11.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und schwupp wird die Software runtergeladen...welche Software muss ich'n noch runterladen, um meine 8800 GTX dafür zu benutzen?


F@H ist meines Wissens neben Cpus nur auf Ati Karten möglich
*Hier* ist der ausführlich PCGH-Thread


----------



## crackajack (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



> *Tipp für Neueinsteiger:*
> Bevor ihr auf der Liste auftaucht, muss die erste Workunit abgeschlossen sein . Und auch dann kann es noch bis zum nächsten Update der Liste dauern.
> 
> *Hilfreiche Software:*
> ...



die Signaturen funktionieren nun auch für die PCGames-gruppe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen. Verbesserungswünsche für die FAQs sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## C-rec (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

OHHHH...sehe grad erst, dass ich mich für PCG eingetragen hatte...egal...mach jetzt auch bei PCGH mit und meinen zweiten Rechner lass ich für PCG laufen...


----------



## Reil (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Naja warum nicht?!
PC Games *vs.* PC Games Hardware  
Aber mal ehrlich, die haben absolut keine Chance.


----------



## olstyle (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Soll das eigentlich ein interner Redaktionskrieg werden oder warum macht PCG ein eigenes Team auf?
Sobald meine neue CPU drin ist wird wieder gecrunshed.
Und zwar für PCGH   .


----------



## AurionKratos (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Ich mach jetzt auch ein klein wenig bei PCGH mit.


Grüße, Aurion


----------



## TBrain (15. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				AurionKratos am 15.11.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach jetzt auch ein klein wenig bei PCGH mit.





			
				C-rec am 15.11.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> mach jetzt auch bei PCGH mit





			
				olstyle am 15.11.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wird wieder gecrunshed.
> Und zwar für PCGH   .



Ey! Keine Werbung für fremde Teams hier!!!!


----------



## grafdemoney (16. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Moin Moin Leutz,

Bin jetzt auch dabei...   

Aber mal was anderes... muss man sich für das PCGH-Extreme-Forum extra anmelden?

Aah sorry, ich muss richtig lesen... Falsches Team.
Tut mir leid...


----------



## tobyan (17. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				AurionKratos am 15.11.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach jetzt auch ein klein wenig bei PCGH mit.
> 
> 
> Grüße, Aurion



Ich jetzt auch!!!


*PCGH forever*  *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## mastermaisi777 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

habe nicht vor für pcg auch nur eine wu zu rechnen 



> *PCGH forever*  *duckundwegrenn*


    meine meinung


----------



## crackajack (23. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Meine 100ste WU habe ich dem PCG-Team gespendet. *g*

Toll, das das gesamte PCGames Team dahintersteht.  Bei PCGH sind ja eigentlich nur drei Redakteure voll dabei. (Oder übersehe ich jemanden?)


----------



## OverdriverSB (26. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

@all. Hallo, erstmal.

Ich habe da folgendes Problem.

Ich kann den SMP Client nicht starten. Zuerst starte ich den Dienst, funktioniert, danach versuche ich die Datei Fah.exe zu starten. Mein Rechner erkennt dann einen CPU und bricht dann den Vorgang ab. ?!?!?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## crackajack (26. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				OverdriverSB am 26.11.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den SMP Client nicht starten. Zuerst starte ich den Dienst, funktioniert, danach versuche ich die Datei Fah.exe zu starten. Mein Rechner erkennt dann einen CPU und bricht dann den Vorgang ab. ?!?!?


Also "MPI is working" steht zweimal dort?

hmm....könntest du die letzten Zeilen der FAHlog.txt posten?


----------



## OverdriverSB (28. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 26.11.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also "MPI is working" steht zweimal dort?
> 
> hmm....könntest du die letzten Zeilen der FAHlog.txt posten?



MPI steht da.

FAH log??? Weiss nicht wo ich die finde. Ich habe jetzt mal die Fehlersignatur kopiert, wenn es weiterhilft.

AppName: fah.exe	 AppVer: 0.0.0.0	 ModName: fah.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0	 Offset: 00001ec3
(Kurzfassung)

Danke noch für die Unterstützung.


----------



## crackajack (28. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				OverdriverSB am 28.11.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> FAH log??? Weiss nicht wo ich die finde.


Im Ordner wo das ganze Folding-zeugs installiert wurde, sollte beim Start von fah.exe so eine Datei angelegt worden sein.
Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe kommt zwar ein Fenster bei der install.bat, aber bei fah.exe kommt sofort eine Fehlermeldung?


> AppName: fah.exe	 AppVer: 0.0.0.0	 ModName: fah.exe
> ModVer: 0.0.0.0	 Offset: 00001ec3


*nixversteh*  
Ev. wäre die Langfassung auch besser. Allzuviel steht ja sonst nicht da.^^
hmm..... den Beginn der Fehlermeldung (mit anderem Offset. was auch immer das ist.) findet man sogar in google und das sogar im offiziellem Forum, komischerweise ist das offizielle Forum aber momentan zumindest von mir nicht erreichbar.

Standardvorschläge:
Das dot-framework ist installiert?
Die SMP-Installationsdateien nochmal runtergeladen und neu installiert?
(Windowsneuinstalltion? Ok, das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Außer dir ist enorm langweilig.^^)


----------



## OverdriverSB (28. November 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Standardvorschläge:
Das dot-framework ist installiert?
Die SMP-Installationsdateien nochmal runtergeladen und neu installiert?
(Windowsneuinstalltion? Ok, das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Außer dir ist enorm langweilig.^^) [/quote]

So, Framework war installiert.
Dann habe ich mal alles gelöscht und neu gedownloadet und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Der Grafikclient funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Aber Windows neu installieren? Das muss jetzt nicht unbediengt sein.
Werde mich morgen mal wieder damit beschäftigen. Ansonsten melde ich mich nochmal mit dem Kompletten Fehlerbericht.

Danke noch für die Hilfe.


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

bin beim pcgh team dabei ...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

warum machen PCG und PCGH nicht zusammen????


----------



## Dan23 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 22.11.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> habe nicht vor für pcg auch nur eine wu zu rechnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!   
Dann werden wir wohl PCGH noch ein bisschen mehr pushen müssen, naja, immerhin ein guter Vorwand neue Hardware zu kaufen...

Aber wie Raptor-Gaming über mir hab ich auch die Frage, wieso macht PCG nicht bei unserem bestehenden Team mit?


----------



## mastermaisi777 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Dan23 am 29.12.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 22.11.2007 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der beste von denen hat gerade mal 17600 punkte   

das kann ja nichts werden , die sollten besser bei uns mitmachen


----------



## zappels (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso ich nicht ein wu gerechnet haben soll? habe laut folding@home software bei mir auf dem rechner 6 Wu´s finished... aber wenn ich auf die stelle klicke wo er dann meine stats aufruft habe ich kein score und noch nichts gerechnet??? was mache ich falsch? sind jetzt alles meinen bemühungen umsonst gewesen??? bitte mal um antwort...


----------



## crackajack (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				zappels am 10.01.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> was mache ich falsch?


hmm...das ist ärgerlich

Also in der FAHlog.txt schreibt er sowas?
_[16:13:57] + Attempting to send results
[16:14:23] + Results successfully sent
[16:14:23] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[16:14:23] + Number of Units Completed: 8

[16:14:27] - Preparing to get new work unit..._

Was für einen client nutzt du?
Irgendwelche Einstellungen verändert? Normalerweise läuft ja glaub ich alles mit den Standardwerten- nur halt natürlich Teamnummer und Nickname.


----------



## zappels (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

also wenn er fertig ist mit rechnen schreibt er das auch... send usw. aber es steht nicht in den stats... ich benutze die 6.00 beta 1 graphic in vista 64bit. jedesmal wenn eine wu fertig ist und ich laufen lasse stürzt das programm ab. ich starte erneut und er macht weiter... mit einer neuen wu. führe das programm mit admin rechten aus.

[17:35:19] - Ask before connecting: No
[17:35:19] - User name: +{LuCo}+_z@ppels_@rsch (Team 70335)
[17:35:19] - User ID not found locally
[17:35:19] + Requesting User ID from server
[17:35:20] - Machine ID: 1
[17:35:20] 
[17:35:20] Work directory not found. Creating...
[17:35:20] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[17:35:20] Initialization complete
[17:35:20] + Benchmarking ...
[17:35:22] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[17:35:22] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:35:22] - Connecting to assignment server
[17:35:23] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.5.
[17:35:23] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[17:35:23] Loaded queue successfully.
[17:35:28] + Closed connections
[17:35:28] 
[17:35:28] + Processing work unit
[17:35:28] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[17:35:28] Core not found.
[17:35:28] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[17:35:28] - Attempting to download new core...
[17:35:28] + Downloading new core: FahCore_78.exe
[17:35:29] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[17:35:29] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[17:35:29] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[17:35:29] + 40960 bytes downloaded
---------->
[17:35:31] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[17:35:31] + 825633 bytes downloaded
[17:35:31] Verifying core Core_78.fah...
[17:35:31] Signature is VALID
[17:35:31] 
[17:35:31] Trying to unzip core FahCore_78.exe
[17:35:32] Decompressed FahCore_78.exe (2338816 bytes) successfully
[17:35:32] + Core successfully engaged
[17:35:37] 
[17:35:37] + Processing work unit
[17:35:37] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[17:35:37] Core found.
[17:35:37] Working on Unit 01 [December 28 17:35:37]
[17:35:37] + Working ...
[17:35:37] 
[17:35:37] *------------------------------*
[17:35:37] Folding@Home Gromacs Core
[17:35:37] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[17:35:37] 
[17:35:37] Preparing to commence simulation
[17:35:37] - Looking at optimizations...
[17:35:37] - Created dyn
[17:35:37] - Files status OK
[17:35:37] - Expanded 291615 -> 1461493 (decompressed 501.1 percent)
[17:35:37] - Starting from initial work packet
[17:35:37] 
[17:35:37] Project: 3041 (Run 0, Clone 15, Gen 87)
[17:35:37] 
[17:35:37] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[17:35:37] Entering M.D.
[17:35:43] Protein: p3041_supervillin-03
[17:35:43] 
[17:35:43] Writing local files
[17:35:43] Extra SSE boost OK.
[17:35:43] Writing local files
[17:35:43] Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps  (0)
[17:48:36] Writing local files
[17:48:36] Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps  (1)
[17:57:46] Opening http://folding.stanford.edu/...
[18:01:30] Writing local files
[18:01:30] Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps  (2)

Folding@home Client Shutdown.
so sieht das bei mir aus...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Reil am 15.11.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja warum nicht?!
> PC Games *vs.* PC Games Hardware
> Aber mal ehrlich, die haben absolut keine Chance.



Wir PCGHrianer verstehen was von Hardware und werden deshalb immer obsiegen!


----------



## crackajack (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Hier auch der Hinweis aus dem pcgh-thread:


			
				mastermaisi777 am 02.02.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle bei denen der SMP client seit heute nicht mehr geht , es ist die version 5.91 beta 6 erschienen  , ich empfehle allen die version zu updaten vl wurde ja der eine oder andere bug entfernt . *


*
Selbiges gilt für den Beta Client des Text-Only Console Client.*


----------



## crackajack (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

PC Games Magazine Germany / Team 93616 ist seit zwei Wochen auch bei extremeoverclocking-stats vertreten:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=93616


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Bin wieder dabei, etz mit Q6600 statt Athlon 3000+ 
Kann man mitlwerweile scho alle 4 Kerne ausnutzen?  :-o  Zu faul, den ganzen thread durchzuschaun


----------



## mastermaisi777 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 27.02.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder dabei, etz mit Q6600 statt Athlon 3000+
> Kann man mitlwerweile scho alle 4 Kerne ausnutzen?  :-o  Zu faul, den ganzen thread durchzuschaun


hier steht alles wichtige drinnen , ansonsten , du weißt wo du mich findest 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=10&tid=5681661&x=1494


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 27.02.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder dabei, etz mit Q6600 statt Athlon 3000+
> Kann man mitlwerweile scho alle 4 Kerne ausnutzen?  :-o  Zu faul, den ganzen thread durchzuschaun



zu faul jetzt, aber danke  ich glaub, ich alss es einfach auf einem Kern laufen und zock mit den andren 3 CSS 

bzw. gibts die Datei bei mir net (Vista 64 Bit)  :-o


----------



## mastermaisi777 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 27.02.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 27.02.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welche datei ? 
du musst dir nur den SMP clienten runter laden , von der englischen seite .


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 27.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> welche datei ?
> du musst dir nur den SMP clienten runter laden , von der englischen seite .



Ahso, hatte etz eifnach den normalen Clienten ausm Startposting, kein Wudner, das es die Datei, die man verschieben unzo sol, net gab 
Mach ich morgen, etz zock ich erstmal


----------



## mastermaisi777 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 27.02.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 27.02.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schreibs einfach in den hasenclub thread , da schau ich wahrscheinlich eher rein als in dem folding@home thread .


----------



## ananas45 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

So ANgriff auf Platz 40!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				ananas45 am 27.02.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> So ANgriff auf Platz 40!


nix da du machst bei PCGH mit wir sind schon auf platz 167 weltweit !
wenn du fragen hast einfach in den PCGH thread schreiben da wird dir kompetent geholfen , alterantiv kannst du mir auch per PM schreiben , ich hab schon so ziemlich alle probleme durch die man haben kann


----------



## SvenKluth (20. März 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Folding@Home läuft auf meiner PS3, due hat genug Rechenpower!   
Gute Sache finde ich, vor allem, weil ich meine PS3 eh kaum nutze...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

So, ab sofort rechnet mein CPU UND meine Graka.  Wird Zeit, wieder ein paar Punkte gut zu machen.


----------



## crackajack (22. September 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Hallo!

die Signaturen funzen nun auch für die PCGames-gruppe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<<username>>> = crackajack, oder wie auch immer ihr euch im client genannt habt.
url und img klein schreiben!


----------



## orca26 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				SvenKluth am 20.03.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Folding@Home läuft auf meiner PS3, due hat genug Rechenpower!
> Gute Sache finde ich, vor allem, weil ich meine PS3 eh kaum nutze...



Sagt mal,wie lange muß Folding@Home eigentlich auf der PS3 laufen damit ich b.z.w. unser Team Punkte macht? Hatte gestern beim Spülen F@H angemacht und vergessen die PS3 auszumachen.Da ist sie den ganzen Tag für F@H am Rechnen gewesen und jetzt stand da 2 abgeschlossene Arbeitseinheiten. Sonst stand da immer 0. Habe die meistens auch nur ca. 1-2 Stunden im F@H am laufen.


----------



## Zubunapy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

So, hab´s mal eben auch installiert. Ichhoffe, es bringt wirklich was


----------



## OverNord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

So, ich bin jetzt auch dabei, natürlich bin ich im PCG-Team.

mfg. Nord


----------



## ritterfluch (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

ich schaus mir auch mal an.


----------



## crackajack (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Falls jemand den SMP-client nutzt und sich wundert warum der nicht mehr läuft:
Die fah.exe ist abgelaufen.
->
Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.23):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (<-klickbar)


----------



## crackajack (10. März 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Die Top900 Platzierung für das Team ist in Griffweite.
Ein paar mehr Leute könnte das Team schon noch brauchen.  
Kommt schon, pcgh ist schon auf Rang 42. Die pcgames-Leser müssten doch ebenso viele GTX oder 4870er &Co Karten haben um die Punkteausbeute zu erhöhen.


----------



## stockduck (17. März 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 10.03.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Top900 Platzierung für das Team ist in Griffweite.
> Ein paar mehr Leute könnte das Team schon noch brauchen.
> Kommt schon, pcgh ist schon auf Rang 42. Die pcgames-Leser müssten doch ebenso viele GTX oder 4870er &Co Karten haben um die Punkteausbeute zu erhöhen.



So bin nun auch dabei   

Ein Core von meinem Arbeitsrechner @ Q9300

Eine Frage habe ich:

Kann ich meine graka daheim (siehe sig) auch alleine arbeiten lassen, oder ist da immer auch die CPU dabei?


----------



## crackajack (17. März 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				stockduck am 17.03.2009 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> So bin nun auch dabei


Sehr gut. Wenigstens einer der meinem Aufruf folgt.^^


> Kann ich meine graka daheim (siehe sig) auch alleine arbeiten lassen, oder ist da immer auch die CPU dabei?


Soweit ich weiß ist bei AMD-Karten eine gewisse CPU-Last auch beim GPU-client vorhanden.


Die CPU-Clients kann man problemlos auch während dem Spielen nutzen. Sie kommen dabei zwar kaum voran, je nach HW-Hunger des Spiels sogar überhaupt nicht, stören die Spieleperformance aber nicht im Geringsten. Der GPU-client stört da schon eher. Den sollte man ausmachen, wenn man spielt. Kann aber auch sein, dass das bei den aktuelleren Karten schon besser ist. Zumindest bei meiner 8800GTS zuckelt es nervig, wenn ich es beim Spielen nebenher weiterlaufen lasse.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. März 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

muahaha! ich hab burtchen überholt!


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Privater GPU-Supercomputer mit 30 TFLOPS und 17x GTX 295
 Respekt für das Engagement.


----------



## Mothman (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Bin jetzt auch dabei. Habe allerdings mal ein paar Fragen:

Habe das jetzt ca. 1 Stunde laufen und habe erst 30/1500. Ist das normal, oder habe ich irgendwas falsch konfiguriert?

Wenn ich den Vorgang unterbreche und später das Programm wieder starte, wird dann der alte Fortschritt übernommen?


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Mothman am 08.04.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das jetzt ca. 1 Stunde laufen und habe erst 30/1500. Ist das normal, oder habe ich irgendwas falsch konfiguriert?


Welcher client, welche CPU/GPU?
2 Tage für eine Work Unit wäre für nicht high-end Hardware aber kaum außergewöhnlich.


> Wenn ich den Vorgang unterbreche und später das Programm wieder starte, wird dann der alte Fortschritt übernommen?


Jupp.
Je nach gewählter Einstellung, ich glaube 3-30Min sind wählbar, werden Checkpoints angelegt.


----------



## Mothman (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 08.04.2009 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher client, welche CPU/GPU?
> 2 Tage für eine Work Unit wäre für nicht high-end Hardware aber kaum außergewöhnlich.


Danke für die Aufklärung.

Windows CPU Client ... meine CPU ist ein Intel Dual Core mit 3 GHz

Also wird das wohl normal sein .. bin mittlerweile bei 60.


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Mothman am 08.04.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows CPU Client ... meine CPU ist ein Intel Dual Core mit 3 GHz


CPU-client....
tray oder console (SingleCore) oder SMP (MultiCore)?  

Hast du fahmon installiert? Je nach Work Unit und client sollte der Prozessor 200ppd (singlecore + eher zähe Work Unit) bis 700ppd (flottere WU) bis 1400ppd (smp) schaffen.


----------



## Mothman (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 08.04.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 08.04.2009 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das wird mir zu kompliziert. Wollte da jetzt nicht unbedingt studieren müssen.   

Also auf jeden Fall Tray ... mehr weiß ich nicht. Also da noch irgendwelche Zusätze will ich mir nicht installieren. Hab schon genug Sachen, die mein  System ausbremsen. 
Wollte das auch nur laufen lassen, wenn ich den rechner anhabe, aber gerade nicht spiele oder arbeite, sondern nur surfe oder so.


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				Mothman am 08.04.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf jeden Fall Tray ... mehr weiß ich nicht. Also da noch irgendwelche Zusätze will ich mir nicht installieren. Hab schon genug Sachen, die mein  System ausbremsen.


Ist für tray eh weniger notwendig. fahmon bringt vor allem dann was wenn man die clients als service startet und dadurch praktisch nichts mehr mitbekommt.


> Wollte das auch nur laufen lassen, wenn ich den rechner anhabe, aber gerade nicht spiele oder arbeite, sondern nur surfe oder so.


Das ist der Sinn der Sache. Wobei nebenbei spielen kein Problem sein sollte, da der client sowieso unterste Priorität erhält.


----------



## crackajack (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Das Team ist mittlerweile auf Rang 846 vorgestoßen.  
Etwas mehr Unterstützung wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. Sind momentan nur 13 Nutzer die mitfalten.
24/7-Dauerbetrieb muss ja niemand machen, das ist auch gar nicht die Idee hinter Grid-computing. Es geht darum den Rechner voll zu beschäftigen, während man youtube oder gametrailer guckt oder auf pcgames rumsurft. Selbst beim Spielen behindert folding@home nicht (nur gpu-clients würde ich ausmachen). Eben Kapazitäten ausnutzen die sowieso schon Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Ich würde ja gern den GPU-Client auf meiner 8600M GS (Notebook) zum Laufen bringen, jedoch stürzt der per BSOD nach wenigen Sekunden ab. Ist halt nur Beta-Software.  

Gibt's da eigentlich ein paar Tweaks die den Standard-Client ein wenig "beflügeln"?

Sollte möglichst mit Notebooks klappen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem stromverbrauch aus?
darüber steht nämlich in den faqs merkwürdigerweise gar nix.

ich hatte f@home mal kurz laufen und die prozessorlast lag bei beiden kernen ständig bei so ca. 50% (anstelle von ~0-3 beim reinen surfen).
soll das wirklich so sein?
denn da wär ich jetzt wirklich nicht so furchtbar scharf drauf.


----------



## crackajack (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 18.05.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja gern den GPU-Client auf meiner 8600M GS (Notebook) zum Laufen bringen, jedoch stürzt der per BSOD nach wenigen Sekunden ab. Ist halt nur Beta-Software.
> 
> Gibt's da eigentlich ein paar Tweaks die den Standard-Client ein wenig "beflügeln"?
> 
> Sollte möglichst mit Notebooks klappen.


Einem Notebook würde ich CPU und GPU zugleich mit Volllast nicht zumuten wollen. Die Wärmeabfuhr gestaltet sich sowieso schwierig, beides wirklich Vollgas ist glaube ich sowieso nicht wirklich ratsam. Eine 8600M würde wohl auch mit der Deadline Probleme haben, wenn man nicht sehr lange rechnen lässt.

ppd-mäßig sieht es für CPU so aus:
single-core < SMP < VMWare-SMP (etwa 1000 < 2500 < 4500 mit Q6600@3Ghz)
Die Deadlines nehmen aber auch von links nach rechts ab. Also VMWare-SMP geht nur mit schnellen Rechnern und oder viel Rechenzeit pro Tag.

Tweaks? keine Ahnung. Außer das man sich Tätigkeiten nebenher verkneifen sollte? ^^ 

Beim GPU-client kann man zwei clients zugleich ausführen. Das bringt je nach WU etwas Plus, da ev. Leerzeiten vollgestopft werden. Irgendwelche Einstellungen kann man noch für ATI-Karten treffen, da habe ich aber keine Ahnung von.




			
				Bonkic am 18.05.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem stromverbrauch aus?
> darüber steht nämlich in den faqs merkwürdigerweise gar nix.


Was der jeweilige Prozessor halt unter Volllast mehr als unter Minimallast braucht.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,667155/FoldingHome-Grosser-Benchmark-Test-CPUs-gegen-Grafikkarten-inkl-Stromverbrauch/Folding-at-home/News/



> ich hatte f@home mal kurz laufen und die prozessorlast lag bei beiden kernen ständig bei so ca. 50% (anstelle von ~0-3 beim reinen surfen).
> soll das wirklich so sein?


Hast du 0 Mehrlast erwartet, oder was? 100% wäre eig. normal. Außer man limitiert es. Wenn man es auf 10% einstellt, läuft der Fortschritt dann aber natürlich 1:1 langsamer.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 18.05.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Einem Notebook würde ich CPU und GPU zugleich mit Volllast nicht zumuten wollen. Die Wärmeabfuhr gestaltet sich sowieso schwierig, beides wirklich Vollgas ist glaube ich sowieso nicht wirklich ratsam. Eine 8600M würde wohl auch mit der Deadline Probleme haben, wenn man nicht sehr lange rechnen lässt.


Naja, dann bleibe ich wohl lieber beim Standard-Client, Kleinvieh macht ja auch MIst ^^.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 18.05.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du 0 Mehrlast erwartet, oder was? 100% wäre eig. normal. Außer man limitiert es. Wenn man es auf 10% einstellt, läuft der Fortschritt dann aber natürlich 1:1 langsamer.




die angabe, dass man die last limitieren kann, hätte mir genügt.
aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## crackajack (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 10.03.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Top900 Platzierung für das Team ist in Griffweite.


Wenige Monate später sind wir knapp davor Platz 800 einzunehmen.
go go go

Und ich darf mich selber über das Überschreiten der 500.000 Punktemarke freuen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 17.06.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 10.03.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du'n CIA-Mainframe gekapert?


----------



## crackajack (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 17.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du'n CIA-Mainframe gekapert?


Das ist doch nicht wirklich viel.

Guck was die Top-Teams so treiben:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&srt=3

Die Teams ganz vorne haben höhere Tagesproduktionen wie wir alles zusammen seit die Frau Fröhlich das Team vor einigen Monaten gegründet hat.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 17.06.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 17.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch.



			
				crackajack am 17.06.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck was die Top-Teams so treiben:
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&srt=3


Mir egal. Wenn ich danach gehen würde, was die Topteams so treiben, hätte ich höchstwahrscheinlich keinerlei Motivation, überhaupt zu folden, das ist _insane_.  



			
				crackajack am 17.06.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teams ganz vorne haben höhere Tagesproduktionen wie wir alles zusammen seit die Frau Fröhlich das Team vor einigen Monaten gegründet hat.


Ja, ja ... *grummel*


----------



## crackajack (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 18.06.2009 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist _insane_.


  

Einige dürften sich da wirklich was erhoffen. Wenn ein Familienmitglied gerade eine Krankheit hat die irgendwie vom dem Projekt gestreift wird, dann dürfte es einem nicht unbedingt schwer fallen ein paar Tausender für Rechner und Strom hinzulegen und damit quasi auf ein Wunder hoffen. Baldige handfeste Ergebnisse kann man bei der Grundlagenforschung die das darstellt denk ich nicht wirklich erwarten.

Die Meisten dürften es aber einfach als Hobby sehen um ihre Hardware auszulasten, die Punkte zu sammeln und sich eben mit anderen Teams um Platzierungen zu zanken. Praktisch ein Onlinespiel mit sinnvollen Hintergrund.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*



			
				crackajack am 18.06.2009 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige dürften sich da wirklich was erhoffen.


Ich würde nicht folden, wenn es so gar keinen Sinn hätte.  

Es ist für ne gute Sache.


----------



## crackajack (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Platz 796
Schön gemütlich geht es voran.


----------



## PCGAMERch (19. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

hab da schon mitgemacht


----------



## Mamooki (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Folding@home: Unterstützen Sie das PC-Games-Team!*

Ich hoffe das wird nicht als Flaming oder so angesehen, aber findet ihr solche Sachen nicht eher Energieverschwendung? Ich meine, viele die ich kenne lassen den Rechner wegen so Sachen extra an. Und selbst wenn mans nur laufen hat, wenn man eh am Rechner sitzt, so läuft das Teil dann doch mit mehr Last und verbraucht daher unnötig Strom?!

_Just my 2 cents..._


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Juni 2011)

im gegensatz zum energieverbrauch deiner anwesenheit hier tut man damit aber was gutes. in vielerlei hinsicht.

für die forschung
für den staat (steuern)
für arbeitsplätze
für eine ganze industrie (nein, mehrere... strom, vom abbau über erzeugung bis zur lieferung, aber auch die produktion von hardware)
für die umwelt (ja, genau die, ein teil der stromkosten fließt in den ausbau der erneuerbaren und ein teil auch in die erneuerbaren, dazu spart man im winter heizung)

bevor ich dem wwf 5000€ spend, damit die jagt auf tiger machen verbrat ich lieber ein paar kilowätter, erhalt deutsche arbeitsplätze, helf der forschung, finanzier den staat und den ausbau der erneuerbaren...

ist ne neue version drausen, v7beta (glaub) die die einbindung der gpu kinderleicht macht. auch mehrerer gpus. und die auch ne ordentliche auslastung von mehrkernsystem bringe.

und alles so einfach, das sogar gehrinblutgrätschen wie ich das hinbekommen


----------



## Mamooki (4. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> im gegensatz zum energieverbrauch deiner anwesenheit hier tut man damit aber was gutes. in vielerlei hinsicht.



Muss ich das jetzt als Beleidigung verstehen? Tssss... meine Meinung dazu bleibt die selbe, aber muss man ja nicht so sehen! :>


----------



## BERLINOne (25. Januar 2014)

Sehr geehrte Frau Froehlich,

ich verfolge nun schon seit ihren Anfängen ihre Arbeit.Angenehm aufgefallen sind sie mir und immer ein Quentchen "anders".
Sie leisten GUTE ARBEIT.


BERLINOne


----------

